# Sophos error messages



## cursed12 (Aug 31, 2010)

Hi is there anyone here who can help me with these?:

Enterprise Console: error 0x00000071
Could not find a source for updated packages 

These are error messages from my Sophos AV 

thanks
cursed12


----------



## 2xg (Aug 5, 2009)

Hi and Welcome to TSF!

See if this resolutions helps.


----------

